# Zoo zone 2/ mesh



## shan_x (Feb 20, 2021)

Hi I just bought a zoo zone 2 cage for my Syrian. I’m unsure what mesh to buy and also how to apply this


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi  I got my mesh from Wilko, you can get it in most shops like B&Q and Wickes etc. if you're in the UK, and you can also order online. For the zoo zone 2, I'd personally just cut a rectangle of mesh (you'll need to measure this to get the right size), sand down the edges or put duct tape around them to prevent from cutting yourself, and securing it to the top with zip locks. There are other ways to do it too, it's quite easy to figure out how to do it when you're in the process. Good luck!


----------



## shan_x (Feb 20, 2021)

Great thank you what size mesh would you recommend getting?


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

No problem! I used to use 1/2 inch mesh which is fine, but I'm now using 1 cm mesh and it's much less flimsy. I recommend 1 cm mesh or 1/4 inch mesh. 1/2 inch is fine too though!


----------



## shan_x (Feb 20, 2021)

Do you have a link for it or anything


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Well if your in the UK this is the one I use from Wilko https://www.wilko.com/wilko-cage-me...thiOumYoExYPckmUcJxoCdCoQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

If you aren't in the UK, let me know and I'll try to find one for you where you can get some!


----------



## shan_x (Feb 20, 2021)

Thank you do you put it on with cable ties


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes, you can do! Any way really - I'm not sure exactly when the top of the zoo zone 2 looks like but it should be simple enough to secure.


----------

